# Froggy Pics!!



## tan (Jan 2, 2008)

These guys came out the other night especially to sing happy birthday to me (no, it did not have anything to do with the fact it was raining) so I ran and snapped a few pics. They aren't the best cause I couldn't have been bothered playing with the settings and changing the flash over so they will have to do, but feel free to add more froggy pics, I always love looking at frog pics!


----------



## tan (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple more.....


----------



## lil_ben (Jan 2, 2008)

yea frogs are pretty cool.


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 2, 2008)

their eyes are so cute!! Awwww... scary frogs  They jump on you...


----------



## iceman (Jan 2, 2008)

nice pic's tan, gotta love the little guys/grils.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics  gotta love frogs 

I have a couple, but no idea what types they are, feel free to tell me what they are though 

Pics 1,2,3 +4; small frog found at JCU townsville


















Pics 5 + 6; fairly large frog found SE QLD









Pic 7; little frog found the other night, SE QLD again


----------



## Kitah (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry, going to re-size the pics


----------



## tan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shadow, That night I also stopped on the road to rescue a few from tyres, an endless job in the rain.


----------



## lynfrog (Jan 4, 2008)

the pics are green tree frogs, all except the last one with white and dark stripes down the side of its face- dainty tree frog, adult size is quite small- around 45-50 mm. they love wetlands, and often are clinging upright to reeds in ponds or dams, or on plants in nurseries.


----------



## tnarg (Feb 27, 2008)

The last one is actually Litoria fallax.

Cheers,
Grant


----------

